# My fake rock/desert viv! Come see!



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok so here's Thomas Jefferson's new home. The pictures make it look crappier than it is and it's hard to appreciate the texture of the "rock". It honestly looks better in real lifr! Hides and water bowl to be added of course.






































Let me know what you think!


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

very cool :2thumb:


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Morgan. Firstly, i loved you in Bruce Almighty! WHAT A PERFORMANCE! :2thumb:

I know what you mean about the viv, mine looks wicked in real life (Even if i do say so myself) but i took a photo of it and it looks like it has been modelled by a group of gibbons out of their own faeces!

Yours looks really good though mate. Well done! : victory:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

stern69 said:


> *Morgan. Firstly, i loved you in Bruce Almighty! WHAT A PERFORMANCE!* :2thumb:
> 
> I know what you mean about the viv, mine looks wicked in real life (Even if i do say so myself) *but i took a photo of it and it looks like it has been modelled by a group of gibbons out of their own faeces!*
> 
> Yours looks really good though mate. Well done! : victory:


omg i think i got a hernia:lol2:

but yes, it IS good! im doing mine soon, if it turns out half as good as yours morgan i'll be happy


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheers everyone! I guess it was worth the epoxy resin burns! :devil:


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

How did you do it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Polystyrene, then a lighter to create humps and hollows, covered in 4 layers of grout. Sanded down to remove sharp edges. PVA/Sand combo then sealed with epoxy resin, gives it a harder and slightly darker appearance than regular sand.

Can't remember the name of the plants but I plucked a few bits from each and "planted" them in their own "rocks". I've also used those U shaped nail things to attach all the wires and mat sensor to the roof and sides so they're out of sight.

The whole time I thought, this isn't going to work, until I got the plants in and it started to take shape!


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

superb build morgan, well done.........hope mine turns out half as good !!!, is the epoxy resin hard to work with ?, i was thinking of using matt varnish for sealing mine.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks man!

Epoxy resin....hmm...well....be careful with the fumes is all I can say!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/269690-dont-breathe-epoxy-resin.html

It worked out quite expensive really, had to buy two lots which worked out at around £28 although I still have a fair bit left.

It's very thick and you have to get the mix of resin and hardener correct or it will stay sticky. Go with the varnish I reckon.


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

cheers mate, i think i will............hey you were superb in shawshank redemption by the way


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

thats awesome, well done!:2thumb:

Draven


----------



## ashrob1993 (Feb 17, 2009)

is this actually morgan freeman?? :S

looks good btw : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I must admit I didn't think much of Andy first time I laid eyes on him; looked like a stiff breeze would blow him over. That was my first impression of the man.


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

MIGHT SOUND STUPID BUT DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I COULD BUY LARGE THICK PIECES OF Polystyrene?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Mr Polystyrene on ebay, has all sorts of sizes.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

or B and Q


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I must admit I didn't think much of Andy first time I laid eyes on him; looked like a stiff breeze would blow him over. That was my first impression of the man.


:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just a quick update, Thomas seems to love his new home. He's more active, often out much more in the day and using every inch of his new viv. He seems a little happier with handling aswell, not that he was every skittish or anything, just seems a lot more comfortable.

It's great how a bigger, more interesting viv can have such a positive effect on your lizard.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Having fun with one of the hides!


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

very nice viv


----------

